# rear tires howling past 40mph



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

sup yall, 96 altima ,every time i go pass 40mph my back tires start howling, new tires,&all is there any 1 with this same problem,how can i fix this?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

maybe check your brakes? i dunno what would cause that kind of noise at the rear of your car.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Have a rear wheel alignment done on your car..... it may fix the problem because if the alignment is out, your car will pretty much just drag the rear wheels down the road, which will cause howling.


----------

